# Apple Video iPod helmet cam?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

When will a helmet cam be available for the Apple Video iPod?
I don't really want to record to a Video Cam and then transfer that to an iPod,
Why can't I just record directly to a Video iPod from an external wired Video cam?

Come on Apple!!!

Dave


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Not exactly a product that everybody who has an iPod needs...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

mikef said:


> Not exactly a product that everybody who has an iPod needs...


Perhaps not for some but for the people that have almost every other gadget on
their motorcycles including a Zumo 550 GPS it would be very welcome.
Even the ability to hook up the iPod to a GPS to expand the capabilities would be nice.

I guess I'm asking for too much future too soon.

Dave


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I guess there are a few things at play here... first you'd need a device to digitize the output of the helmet cam, and then somehow dump that stream of bits onto the iPod. Getting the iPod to do the A to D conversion is asking a bit much.

The Archos Jukeboxes have often been used with helmet cams to store video, but they are much more advanced in capability than an iPod. Even Archos advertises this on their website.

I'm not sure how an iPod would help a third-party GPS. How many maps do you need to carry with you? Most Garmin GPSes can put all of contential North America on a 1GB SD card. I'm not sure how it might help in other ways.

I'm a big fan of technology integration, but it seems to happen at a snail's pace...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.isee-ato.com/



> Record Video
> 
> With the iSee and its Master Dock, you can record video from a camera, VCR, or other source directly to the iPod, converting it to MPEG-4 video format for later playing on the iSee.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dude you have a scoot not a bike.  Though I did carry a 20" TV on my old Yamaha BWs twice. Do you simply want to record your rides? The Samsung Sports cam is awesome, can take that kind of beating unlike whatever cam you're planning to attach to your bike...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Vexel said:


> http://www.isee-ato.com/





That looks promising, Thanks for the link.
But it still needs a smaller video cam input into it.
(I like it though...Nice idea)

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Dude you have a scoot not a bike.  Though I did carry a 20" TV on my old Yamaha BWs twice. Do you simply want to record your rides? The Samsung Sports cam is awesome, can take that kind of beating unlike whatever cam you're planning to attach to your bike...


I looked at the Tony Hawk cam and the Samsung but wasn't impressed with the video quality.
The Tony Hawk was interesting for $63. at tigerdirect, But it's just too simple.
The Samsung was interesting but I don't really want to replace the iPod,
I want to somehow use my iPod with a video cam.

Yes I have a scooter, Just bought a Derbi blvd 150cc scooter.

Thanks anyways

Dave


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

dolawren said:


> But it still needs a smaller video cam input into it.
> (I like it though...Nice idea)


What do you mean "smaller video cam input"? All helmet cams have analog composite outputs. There's nothing more simple than that.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

mikef said:


> What do you mean "smaller video cam input"? All helmet cams have analog composite outputs. There's nothing more simple than that.


The Archos is a nice idea and it looks the most promising for a non iPod solution.

With the iSee I'd need a video cam that can do audio and video into the iSee on the go.
The only possible way at the moment is to do a video cam and then a microphone into the iSee dock.

The docking idea could be a bit cumbersome,
It'd be better if it was more compact without a dock and with an audio/video cam that came with it.

Thanks for the links

Dave


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.helmetcamera.com/acart/agora.cgi?product=HelmetCamera_Kits



> Waterproof and Submersible Helmet Camera
> With
> The only waterproof and submersible disconnect on the market!
> Designed at the request of the United States Military!
> ...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Most of the helmet cams you can find on Google (click here) feature the Sony cam, a mic, and a battery pack. From this, you essentially get a L/R audio and video.

If it wasn't a dock-type thingy that iSee offered, it might be viable.

I think it's best to toss away the idea of using an iPod for storage and stick with the MiniDV cam like all of the helmet cam companies recommend. Cheapest, offers the best picture quality, and uses an off-the-shelf recording device.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

I like this one so far:
http://www.xtremerecall.com/index_play.htm

Not cheap are they?
http://www.xtremerecall.com/Packages_Page.htm

I'd still need a recording source as well.

Dave


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

Another solution for you... the sticky pod!

http://www.stickypod.com/

Basically a mount for your camcorder that attaches with industrial strength suction cups to virtually anything including your bike, or your helmet. I've never tried it but it looks pretty cool. Never needed to do a chase scene or anything like that. Looks like it's about $59 US without any added accessories.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I guess it would be asking too much for Apple to introduce an iVideo cam for the iPod.
I suppose an iPhone with video would be the closest thing I'd get to what I want.

Just what I need...Another cell phone.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Not a helmet cam, But certainly a very nice compact video cam.

SMALL WONDER DIGITAL CAMCORDER EZ105 BY RCA:

http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/297276.html

I could see this as an iPod video cam in the future.

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Does the iphone take only stills. If it takes video, you could "tape" one to a helmet. :lmao:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If the Apple iPhone had a "lipstick cam" input then that'd be better.
Otherwise, It'd be better to get something else.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

So here we are in the future and all we have now is the iPhone with a camera,
Still no camera attachment for the iPod or even a built in one in the new iPod Touch.

Is there going to be an iPod Touch version 3 with a camera?

Come on Apple.

I'd really like to develop some programs for the iPod Touch with a camera.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Not a helmet cam, but certainly a head worn piece of fun!

iPod Video Goggles.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/mp3/98d3/


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

this would be neat, but i think a dedicated head cam would be the best way to go. that way, you can convert to any format, but you'd have the best quality going forward.

i've been looking for a head cam to use for hunting, but the smaller cameras output footage which doesn't look so great. i know you probably don't want to carry too much equipment or spend the time capturing later, but it would be worth it. at least, imho.

good luck!
keebler


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

So why not go whole hawg and make the entire mess waterproof.


----------

